# Two burmese/tonkinese cats wanted for a forever home



## Staceytay (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi, my name is Stacey and I live in Southampton. I have recently lost my blue Burmese boy at the grand old age of 19 and feel compleley heart broken and our home is very empty. We had Mr parsley from the age of 4 and loved his personality. I live with my partner Paul and our two children George 8 and May 6.
I would like to ask if anyone is looking to rehome their beloved cats. We are looking for two. Please get touch if you think we might be able to help. X


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi- I am sorry for your loss. That was a good age, and you will be really missing him.

You could try these people
http://www.burmesecatsociety.org.uk/rescue/

or these ones
http://www.burmesecatclub.com/rehoming.shtml

Good luck in your search


----------



## Staceytay (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you for your help. Been on search. Did find to but the lady let us down. X


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

If you'd settle for one girl have a look here http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/respons...type_id=2&breed_id=30&results=10&sort=datenew

So sorry you lost Mr Parsley
I lost my old Button at 17.5yrs at the end of May & it hurts


----------



## Mistybeaver (Sep 18, 2015)

Staceytay said:


> Hi, my name is Stacey and I live in Southampton. I have recently lost my blue Burmese boy at the grand old age of 19 and feel compleley heart broken and our home is very empty. We had Mr parsley from the age of 4 and loved his personality. I live with my partner Paul and our two children George 8 and May 6.
> I would like to ask if anyone is looking to rehome their beloved cats. We are looking for two. Please get touch if you think we might be able to help. X


----------

